# What is Pop Eye, ...and does my fish have it?



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

My Red Belly is about 2 years old. He lives alone in a 30 gal. tank. My Amonia is 0 and he is swimming around and eating fine. 
One thing is though he has an eye that looks hurt or infected with something.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It's got a bit of cloudy eye...with a bit of salt it will go away in no time.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> It's got a bit of cloudy eye...with a bit of salt it will go away in no time.


 1 teaspoon per 10 gallons i had the same problem. be gone in a week


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I am suspecting pH or nitrAte issues. Please post your core water params. It's either caused by poor water conditions or injury. It is not popeye what your fish has.


----------



## Piranha Fan3 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

you still could give the water parameters as jerry said, members here will be able to help you better


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I am suspecting pH or nitrAte issues. Please post your core water params. It's either caused by poor water conditions or injury. It is not popeye what your fish has.


I don't wanna de-rail or steel your thread I'm just don't wanna make my own when I have the same/similar issue with one of my two bigger Caribe

both nitrate and ammo are 0 .. ph is 7ish (don't have the card to tell the colour)

treated with salt and raised temp....

thoughts?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

since water params for ammonia is 0 and ph is good then i assume that it should be cleared up buy salt. however if more than one p has it the i suggest getting a kit for nitrite and nitrate as more than onefish s affected. just to be safe. im sure itll be fine in a few days. if theres no improvement then look into melafix. but more tests would be good .keep an eye on it. i did the same thing u have done and it disappeared in 2 days. pics?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> I am suspecting pH or nitrAte issues. Please post your core water params. It's either caused by poor water conditions or injury. It is not popeye what your fish has.


I don't wanna de-rail or steel your thread I'm just don't wanna make my own when I have the same/similar issue with one of my two bigger Caribe

both nitrate and ammo are 0 .. ph is 7ish (don't have the card to tell the colour)

treated with salt and raised temp....

thoughts?
[/quote]
If you have zero ammonia and zero nitrates then you probably have a lot of nitrites. I am guessing you confused the 2 in your post? If not you need to add some salt to help with nitrite poisoning


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

clear it up immediatly.

I was unable to do water changes when i had high ammonia and they developed a white buble over the ye. 2 days late rit popped and left a weird eye on my p


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I am suspecting pH or nitrAte issues. Please post your core water params. It's either caused by poor water conditions or injury. It is not popeye what your fish has.


I don't wanna de-rail or steel your thread I'm just don't wanna make my own when I have the same/similar issue with one of my two bigger Caribe

both nitrate and ammo are 0 .. ph is 7ish (don't have the card to tell the colour)

treated with salt and raised temp....

thoughts?
[/quote]
If you have zero ammonia and zero nitrates then you probably have a lot of nitrites. I am guessing you confused the 2 in your post? If not you need to add some salt to help with nitrite poisoning
[/quote]

that is at 0 also.................

I have added salt none the less... should I look into other treatments? I hate to be too slow as thats why I lost sooooo many baby cariba.......


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> I am suspecting pH or nitrAte issues. Please post your core water params. It's either caused by poor water conditions or injury. It is not popeye what your fish has.


I don't wanna de-rail or steel your thread I'm just don't wanna make my own when I have the same/similar issue with one of my two bigger Caribe

both nitrate and ammo are 0 .. ph is 7ish (don't have the card to tell the colour)

treated with salt and raised temp....

thoughts?
[/quote]
If you have zero ammonia and zero nitrates then you probably have a lot of nitrites. I am guessing you confused the 2 in your post? If not you need to add some salt to help with nitrite poisoning
[/quote]

that is at 0 also.................

I have added salt none the less... should I look into other treatments? I hate to be too slow as thats why I lost sooooo many baby cariba.......
[/quote]

A partial water change should help... then you should check your water parameters again... Aquarium salt or Melafix should work anyway...







!


----------

